# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Carmel McQueen Valentine

## tammyy2j

Carmel Valentine walks out on her husband after he reveals his dark side.

The blonde sees her world torn apart when police officer Calvin confesses that he thinks he killed local drug dealer Nige.

He also shocks her with the news that he has been doing Warren Foxâs dirty work.

Calvin (Ricky Whittle, 27) was convinced he had killed Nige after their fierce confrontation in The Loft.

But he was clueless to the fact that Warren (Jamie Lomas, 28) has been paying Nige (Sam Townend) to stay away in order to keep Calvin under his control.    

This week Calvin finally comes face-to-face with the druggie and thinks he has seen a ghost, until he realises what Warren has been up to.

The revelation sparks a moment of truth with his sexy wife Carmel (Gemma Merna, 24), who is left 
distraught by his behaviour.

----------

lizann (25-02-2009)

----------


## lizann

I think Carmel will get with Mark at some stage 

I never bought into Carmel and Calvin as a couple - zero chemistry

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I never bought into Carmel and Calvin as a couple - zero chemistry


ditto. they're both good characters, but they just don't work together.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I always forget their married

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has warned that viewers shouldn't expect a happy conclusion to her character's romance troubles.

The actress's alter ego Carmel McQueen tied the knot with her ongoing love interest Calvin Valentine (Ricky Whittle) in 2008, but cracks in their relationship soon began to show and led to a break-up this year.

In an interview with DS, Merna revealed: "Me and Ricky wish, we really wish [they'd get back together], because we absolutely love working together. We love the characters together.

"But there is something coming up where there's going to be a big, big heartache for Carmel and I think that's going to be the final straw. It'll be 'never again'."

Last year, the 25-year-old had admitted that she wanted to see Carmel and Calvin settling down to enjoy their marriage.

Speaking at the time, she added: "They are a popular couple and if you ask me they are the best in the show - but I guess I would say that."

Carmel is seen facing more trouble in spinoff Hollyoaks Later tonight as she ends up behind bars in London. The final episode airs at 9pm on E4.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1801 ... rmel.html#

----------

moonstorm (05-10-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lime PicturesHollyoaks star Gemma Merna has revealed details of the latest drama ahead for her character Carmel McQueen, who is about to issue her cousin Theresa with a shocking ultimatum over her baby daughter Angel.

Last night, viewers saw Theresa (Jorgie Porter) give birth to her first child in the final episode of Hollyoaks Later. However, she was soon left distraught when Carmel turned up and vowed to go through with her plan to report her to the police over Calvin's death.

Next week, there is another twist in store as a thoughtful Carmel offers the waitress a lifeline, explaining that she will keep quiet over what she knows as long as Theresa lets her keep the baby for herself.

Speaking to Soaplife about Carmel's ultimatum, Merna explained: "In Carmel's mind, the baby is hers. It's Calvin's baby, therefore it is her baby because they were supposed to be the ones who were going to have a child together."

The actress added: "She's really angry and wants to make Theresa pay for ruining her life. But she also dearly wants to bring the baby up.

"She believes she can give Angel a better life than Theresa, who's young and still wants to go out and have fun."

Merna also hinted that there will be further turmoil in store in the weeks to come, predicting that Carmel's plan is "bound to unravel".

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks star Jorgie Porter has revealed that the soap's shock baby twist helps to ease the guilt that her character Theresa McQueen feels over Calvin Valentine's death.

Forthcoming episodes of the Channel 4 show will see Carmel (Gemma Merna) issue the new mum with a surprise ultimatum, explaining that she wants to raise Theresa's newborn child Angel herself and will report the teenager to the police if she refuses to co-operate.

Calvin - Carmel's husband and Angel's father - was shot dead by Theresa earlier this year after he advised her to get an abortion upon hearing that she was expecting his baby.

Speaking to Inside Soap about Carmel's demands, Porter explained: "Theresa doesn't want to hand Angel over at all. But she's always going to carry the burden of knowing that she killed Calvin on his wedding day. 

"She's desperate to redeem herself, so giving a little piece of him back to Carmel helps to ease her guilt."

She added: "Carmel persuades Theresa to hand over the baby - and deep down, she knows it's the right thing to do. Obviously Theresa's pleased and relieved that she's not going to be jailed for life, but she'll always have to worry that Carmel could still decide to turn her in at any moment."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has pledged her future to the soap, confirming that she is enjoying playing Carmel McQueen "as much as ever".

The actress's ditzy character is expected to be brought back to the forefront of the show over the next few weeks as bosses introduce newcomer Father Francis, who tests Carmel's commitment to life as a nun.

Merna told the Daily Star: "I love playing Carmel. I still can't believe that it's been nearly five years since I started. It's gone so quickly but I'm still enjoying it as much as ever. I've got no plans to go anywhere.

"Carmel has got loads of exciting things coming up and she's a great character to play. I still feel very lucky to be a McQueen."

Speaking of the current atmosphere at Hollyoaks, she added: "The soap has gone through a bit of a transitional period over the last year, but I think it's definitely back on track again. The morale is really good and it's an amazing place to work."

Father Francis, played by actor and dancer Richard Winsor, makes his debut on screen in next week's episodes.

Alex Carter (Lee Hunter), Dean Aspen (Duncan Button), Ashley Margolis (Ricky Campbell) and Sikander Malik (Jamil Fadel) have all recently announced that they will be leaving Hollyoaks later this year.

----------


## Perdita

Gemma Merna has stated that she hopes her Hollyoaks character Carmel McQueen will "just go for it" with a potential new love interest.

Carmel will see her commitment to life as a nun tested when she falls for newcomer Father Francis (Richard Windsor) upon his arrival in Chester next week. 

"Carmel goes weak at the knees when she sees his dog collar," Merna explained to Inside Soap. "She and Father Francis end up going for a run with Noah and afterwards he tells them both to get into the hot tub to ease their muscles. 

"They start talking about religion and are getting along really well so Carmel moves in for a kiss. But Father Francis moves away, he wants to know what she's up to."

Merna added: "Carmel thinks God's testing her with Father Francis. She's already been tempted by Dodger (Danny Mac) but managed to resist so she thinks this is just another test that she has to pass before she can make her vows. Carmel wants to be strong but it isn't easy for her - she is a McQueen after all."

When asked if she approves of Carmel possibly ditching her faith for a shot at love, Merna said: "She should just go for it with him if she really likes him. He's a lovely guy and it's been a while since her late husband Calvin (Ricky Whittle) died. 

"It's nice to finally see that side of Carmel again and have her falling head over heels for someone."

Merna today announced that she has no plans to leave Hollyoaks and is enjoying playing Carmel "as much as ever".

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has praised her character's current forbidden lust storyline, claiming that viewers are seeing Carmel McQueen "at her best".

Carmel's ongoing plot has seen her struggle with her feelings for newcomer Father Francis, hoping that she can resist temptation as she trains to become a nun.

"I love this storyline. It's such good fun. I'm really enjoying myself," Merna told Soaplife.

"She's a McQueen and she likes boys, make-up and clothes. All this covering up and resisting temptation is a lot harder than she thought it would be but she's determined to carry on down this path."

However, next week's episodes see the story take a twist as Carmel and Father Francis go against their better judgements by sharing a kiss.

Discussing what happens afterwards, Merna explained: "They don't talk about it and carry on as normal. Carmel's trying to push it to the back of her mind, but she's quite stressed about it."

Asked what is coming up next for Carmel, she replied: "Things are going to continue with Father Francis. That's going to go on for a while. It's always good when Carmel is single and looking for love, and now that she's trying to be a nun and struggling with it, we're seeing her at her best."

Richard Winsor, who plays Father Francis, previously portrayed the role of Tomas in 2010 movie Streetdance 3D and was named 'Sexiest Dancer In The World' by Elle magazine last year.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has promised that the soap's bosses have a "big year" lined up for the McQueen family in 2012.

The actress, who has played Carmel McQueen for five years, expressed excitement over future storylines involving her screen family.

Merna told the Daily Star: "There's some really good stuff coming up next year - I'm not allowed to say anything so you'll just have to keep watching. But it's going to be a big year for the McQueen family.

"Hopefully I can get back to being 'fun' Carmel. She's had so many dramas with men, so it will be nice for her to have some fun. It's time for the family to get back to being the party McQueens."

The 27-year-old added that she would like to see Carmel come to the forefront in her own right in the coming months.

"Next year I want a fantastic storyline for Carmel and something to get my teeth into," she explained. "I think she's just pottered along so it would be nice next year for something to play out in Carmel's life without everyone else being involved. It would be great to see her a bit more on screen."

Carmel's main storylines this year saw her pursue a future as a nun before falling for con artist Father Francis (Richard Winsor).

----------


## lizann

Carmel McQueen will reportedly suffer horrific injuries after an accident on a tanning machine. 

McQueen, played by Gemma Merna, decides to use the machine in an attempt to look her best in her quest to become the face of new gym Attwell's. 

The plan backfires when the machine explodes, reports the Daily Star. 

Hollyoaks viewers will have to wait until a future episode to see if she survives, or the extent of her injuries. 

Soap bosses are reported to have wished to give the air-head character a more serious and emotional storyline. 

A source from the show said: "Carmel's life is on the line because she is desperate to get a tan."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has praised Carmel McQueen's facial injury storyline, describing it as "absolutely fantastic" for the character.

Carmel is currently struggling to cope following the news that she will be permanently scarred after a tanning machine exploded in her face.

Merna appeared on This Morning today (June 26) and revealed that she is delighted with the emotional plot.


Â© Rex Features / Steve Meddle

Pictured: Gemma Merna on This Morning today.

The actress commented: "She is a comedy character to start off with, but I'm quite lucky at Hollyoaks because they do give me the serious storylines to get your teeth into.

"We kind of came to that point really - especially with her husband getting shot - that we didn't really know where to take Carmel. We kind of wanted a hard-hitting storyline that people can look at. It changes the character ongoing as well, so I think this one's absolutely fantastic for her."

She continued: "[Carmel] just doesn't know what to do, because she's always wanted a perfect life, a gorgeous husband, lovely children - and the thing that hits her now is [the fear that] no-one will fancy her anymore, no-one will want to be with her. So it took her to the point that we saw last week where she went to the top of the roof to possibly jump off and commit suicide."


Â© Lime Pictures

Pictured: Carmel in hospital in an upcoming Hollyoaks episode.

Merna confessed that she cried real-life tears when filming scenes which saw characters looking startled by Carmel's appearance.

She said: "It really upset me at work, to be honest. Because I've always been this bubbly character that's always had make-up on every day and looked glamorous, when I had the [injury] make-up on and they did a sceneâ¦ some of the characters, the way they looked at me, it really made me cry to be honest, which was fantastic for the scene."

Urging the public not to use sunbeds, Merna added: "Skin cancer awareness is very important to me because I'm naturally a very pale person and I got pressured to go on sunbeds when I was 15 and I used to burn. 

"We're such a nation of tanning yourself, but there's great fake tans. It's like, just stay off sunbeds because there's so much damage that can be caused by them."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd like to see Carmel get with Ally

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks fans will see Carmel start to develop feelings for lawyer Jim McGinn next week.

Viewers will have seen Jim (Dan Tetsell) trying to woo Carmel (Gemma Merna) recently but she hasn't seemed very interested in him. However, that is all set to change when Carmel realises just how caring he really is.

Carmel is touched when Jim makes her chicken soup when she's ill. She is then torn when Jim surprises her with a big bunch of flowers and asks her to meet him later. 

However, Carmel decides not to show up. When Jim has eventually given up waiting and left, a frantic Carmel arrives to meet him, only to find she's too late. She heads home to find Myra and tells her mum about her feelings for Jim.

Will Carmel tell Jim about her feelings, or will something stand in her way?

----------


## alan45

A new feud explodes for the McQueen family on Hollyoaks next week as Carmel and Mercedes clash bitterly over Chez Chez.

The pair find themselves battling for power after their respective partners Jim McGinn and Doctor Browning go into business together at the local nightclub. 

With both sisters wanting to take charge of the club's future, their clashes lead to a big catfight on opening night…

Digital Spy recently chatted to Gemma Merna, who plays Carmel, to hear about the rows ahead and her character's future.

Are you enjoying Carmel and Jim's surprising romance?
"Oh yes, definitely! I think it's a really cute romance for Carmel. Jim really spoils her and showers her with a lot of love and respect. I think that's what Carmel likes."

How have the fans reacted to the story?
"Everyone loves Jim! I think the viewers love the fact that Carmel is being treated well for a change. I'm getting lots of messages on Twitter from people who are saying, 'Go for it, Carmel!' and that type of thing. 

"It's nice to know that the audience are really liking Jim and the relationship. Dan Tetsell, who plays him, is absolutely fantastic and he's wonderful to work with."

Would Carmel be able to forgive Jim if she knew about him and Myra?
"Oh, I don't know about that one! It would really upset her if she found out. Carmel has been in this situation before, and the betrayal from her mum would be difficult to deal with."

How does Carmel feel when Jim buys half of the club?
"She's over the moon! Carmel is delighted that a McQueen can now get involved in the local nightclub. She's very excited about it, and the only thing that really gets her down is when she finds out that Doctor Browning owns the other half of the club.

"Browning's involvement means that Mercedes wants to run the club instead of Carmel, so a lot of tension comes from that..."

Is Jim supposed to be a silent partner originally?
"Yes, that is the plan, but then Carmel pushes it a little bit! She's got lots of ideas for the club and wants everything to be pink and glittery. Jim's attitude is, 'Anything for my Carmel!', so he tries his best to keep her happy."

What happens next?
"Carmel and Mercedes decide to split the club in half for the opening night and see who can make the most money. Carmel is feeling confident, because her half is full of pink, glitter and glitterballs! She also has One Direction and Kylie playing! 

"Carmel's very happy with all that and thinks it's the way to go. She also has a lot of support from Myra, because Myra and Carmel are always on each other's side."

How does the fight between Carmel and Mercedes start?
"It's quite funny! Carmel picks up a blow-up pair of lips and hits Mercedes over the head with them. Mercedes does it back, and then the two of them start fighting and pulling hair. It's a proper catfight, really!

"Me and Jen [Metcalfe] really went for it when we were filming the scenes. We wanted it to be realistic, so hopefully it will look a lot better that way. But they actually don't have time to worry about the fight for long as the police arrive to arrest them for drugs being planted at the club…"

Will this feud run on for a while?
"Well, it's the McQueens, isn't it? They have an argument one day and then they're best friends the next day. There's always something coming up between them. Carmel definitely has a love/hate relationship with Mercedes, and her involvement in the club will continue."

Carmel also becomes suspicious of Theresa after Texas's murder, doesn't she?
"Yeah - Carmel sees that Theresa is acting very weird, and she thinks that Theresa might have had something to do with the murder. Obviously Carmel knows that Theresa killed Calvin, so it brings up all of those old emotions for her. 

"There's a lovely, lovely scene that I've shot with Jorgie [Porter] which has fantastic dialogue, and it brings up a lot of stuff about Calvin and how he was the love of her life. Jim overhears that and gets upset - unfortunately he misses her talking about how great he is, too!"

Does Carmel trust Doctor Browning a bit more now?
"Yes, definitely. She likes Doctor Browning and he's part of the family. As far as Carmel is concerned, he's a McQueen!"

Will Carmel have an exciting summer in terms of storylines?
"There's a very exciting few months coming up - there's some great storylines being planned at the moment. I can't wait to start filming them all."

After a few cast exits recently, are you hoping to stick with Hollyoaks for the foreseeable future?
"Yes, it's great that the McQueens are still part of the show after so many years and still going strong.

"I'm very happy at Hollyoaks - it's just a fabulous place to work. It's like when we all first started again, so there's a great vibe around the building at the moment."

How have you found Carmel's facial scarring storyline to film?
"It's been great, because I think it's really helped a lot of people out there. It's been interesting to explore this kind of storyline with a character like Carmel, who's very conscious of her appearance and how she looks. 

"After the journey she's gone through, Jim is the final icing on the cake for Carmel because he makes her feel good for herself, rather than being focused on the way she looks. It's all played out really nicely."


Is Carmel's self-esteem back up for good now?
"I think so, as we're trying to get Carmel back to her old bubbly self and re-explore what she was originally put in the show to do. I think that's for the best, and I love playing her like that."

Do you think Hollyoaks is in with a good chance at the British Soap Awards next week?
"I hope so - the stories are getting so much better and we've got a fabulous cast. Hopefully we'll win some awards, but if not, we'll definitely get them next year with Bryan [Kirkwood] back!"

----------


## alan45

A new feud explodes for the McQueen family on Hollyoaks next week as Carmel and Mercedes clash bitterly over Chez Chez.

The pair find themselves battling for power after their respective partners Jim McGinn and Doctor Browning go into business together at the local nightclub. 

With both sisters wanting to take charge of the club's future, their clashes lead to a big catfight on opening nightâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to Gemma Merna, who plays Carmel, to hear about the rows ahead and her character's future.

Are you enjoying Carmel and Jim's surprising romance?
"Oh yes, definitely! I think it's a really cute romance for Carmel. Jim really spoils her and showers her with a lot of love and respect. I think that's what Carmel likes."

How have the fans reacted to the story?
"Everyone loves Jim! I think the viewers love the fact that Carmel is being treated well for a change. I'm getting lots of messages on Twitter from people who are saying, 'Go for it, Carmel!' and that type of thing. 

"It's nice to know that the audience are really liking Jim and the relationship. Dan Tetsell, who plays him, is absolutely fantastic and he's wonderful to work with."

Would Carmel be able to forgive Jim if she knew about him and Myra?
"Oh, I don't know about that one! It would really upset her if she found out. Carmel has been in this situation before, and the betrayal from her mum would be difficult to deal with."

How does Carmel feel when Jim buys half of the club?
"She's over the moon! Carmel is delighted that a McQueen can now get involved in the local nightclub. She's very excited about it, and the only thing that really gets her down is when she finds out that Doctor Browning owns the other half of the club.

"Browning's involvement means that Mercedes wants to run the club instead of Carmel, so a lot of tension comes from that..."

Is Jim supposed to be a silent partner originally?
"Yes, that is the plan, but then Carmel pushes it a little bit! She's got lots of ideas for the club and wants everything to be pink and glittery. Jim's attitude is, 'Anything for my Carmel!', so he tries his best to keep her happy."

What happens next?
"Carmel and Mercedes decide to split the club in half for the opening night and see who can make the most money. Carmel is feeling confident, because her half is full of pink, glitter and glitterballs! She also has One Direction and Kylie playing! 

"Carmel's very happy with all that and thinks it's the way to go. She also has a lot of support from Myra, because Myra and Carmel are always on each other's side."

How does the fight between Carmel and Mercedes start?
"It's quite funny! Carmel picks up a blow-up pair of lips and hits Mercedes over the head with them. Mercedes does it back, and then the two of them start fighting and pulling hair. It's a proper catfight, really!

"Me and Jen [Metcalfe] really went for it when we were filming the scenes. We wanted it to be realistic, so hopefully it will look a lot better that way. But they actually don't have time to worry about the fight for long as the police arrive to arrest them for drugs being planted at the clubâ¦"

Will this feud run on for a while?
"Well, it's the McQueens, isn't it? They have an argument one day and then they're best friends the next day. There's always something coming up between them. Carmel definitely has a love/hate relationship with Mercedes, and her involvement in the club will continue."

Carmel also becomes suspicious of Theresa after Texas's murder, doesn't she?
"Yeah - Carmel sees that Theresa is acting very weird, and she thinks that Theresa might have had something to do with the murder. Obviously Carmel knows that Theresa killed Calvin, so it brings up all of those old emotions for her. 

"There's a lovely, lovely scene that I've shot with Jorgie [Porter] which has fantastic dialogue, and it brings up a lot of stuff about Calvin and how he was the love of her life. Jim overhears that and gets upset - unfortunately he misses her talking about how great he is, too!"

Does Carmel trust Doctor Browning a bit more now?
"Yes, definitely. She likes Doctor Browning and he's part of the family. As far as Carmel is concerned, he's a McQueen!"

Will Carmel have an exciting summer in terms of storylines?
"There's a very exciting few months coming up - there's some great storylines being planned at the moment. I can't wait to start filming them all."

After a few cast exits recently, are you hoping to stick with Hollyoaks for the foreseeable future?
"Yes, it's great that the McQueens are still part of the show after so many years and still going strong.

"I'm very happy at Hollyoaks - it's just a fabulous place to work. It's like when we all first started again, so there's a great vibe around the building at the moment."

How have you found Carmel's facial scarring storyline to film?
"It's been great, because I think it's really helped a lot of people out there. It's been interesting to explore this kind of storyline with a character like Carmel, who's very conscious of her appearance and how she looks. 

"After the journey she's gone through, Jim is the final icing on the cake for Carmel because he makes her feel good for herself, rather than being focused on the way she looks. It's all played out really nicely."


Is Carmel's self-esteem back up for good now?
"I think so, as we're trying to get Carmel back to her old bubbly self and re-explore what she was originally put in the show to do. I think that's for the best, and I love playing her like that."

Do you think Hollyoaks is in with a good chance at the British Soap Awards next week?
"I hope so - the stories are getting so much better and we've got a fabulous cast. Hopefully we'll win some awards, but if not, we'll definitely get them next year with Bryan [Kirkwood] back!"

----------


## lizann

she discovers she cant have kids

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gemma Merna has announced that she is leaving the show.

The actress will bow out on screen in an upcoming storyline after eight years in the role of Carmel McQueen.

Gemma Merna as Carmel McQueen on Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Gemma Merna

Merna told the Daily Star Sunday: "I've had a great time being part of the show for eight years and I'm excited to push myself and explore new avenues. 

"I've got an exciting business launch for later in the year that I'm working on. I also have some great storylines before I go."

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "The role of Carmel was never in our plan until Gemma Merna tottered into the audition room with a gold lamÃ© handkerchief and thigh-high boots.

"I'd like to thank her for being a valued company member and for creating one of our most lovable characters."

Carmel has been part of the Channel 4 show since 2006 and has been at the centre of both comedy and drama in the village.

The bubbly blonde's major storylines have included her devastation after her husband Calvin was shot dead on their second wedding day in 2010. She later received another terrible shock when she discovered that her own cousin Theresa was the killer.

More recently, Carmel has suffered further tragedy after her partner Jim McGinn was murdered by gangster Fraser Black, although she has since found happiness in a new romance with Calvin's brother Sonny.

While Carmel will be leaving the show, Hollyoaks bosses have already announced plans to bring in two new McQueens - Myra's nieces - to inject new life into the popular family.

----------

lizann (24-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

i want her to leave with theresa's child

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans were shocked late last month as Gemma Merna announced her decision to bow out from her role as Carmel McQueen after eight years.

The popular actress will leave screens later in the autumn, but show bosses have promised some memorable storylines for Carmel before she departs.

Digital Spy caught up with Gemma this week for one of her first in-depth interviews since revealing her decision to move on. Read on to find out what she had to say!

Why did you decide to leave Hollyoaks?
"Obviously it was a difficult choice to make because I've been there for so long, but what I felt was that I'd explored everything possible storyline-wise with Carmel over my eight years of being there. I felt that it was time to put the character to bed and move onto a brand new start for myself. I'd like to get my teeth into more characters and create something that's different from Carmel."

How have the fans reacted to your decision?
"The reaction has been lovely. My fans are absolutely amazing - I couldn't wish for better fans! I really didn't think I'd get the response that I've had from them. It's absolutely lovely to know that I've made such an impact by playing Carmel for so long."

How long had you been thinking about leaving for?
"I kind of thought about it at the beginning of this year. I felt that it was time for me to move on and hang my boots up, really. [Executive producer] Bryan [Kirkwood] has been so supportive and I think he completely understands why I want to move onto some new chapters in my life. He's been so supportive, but obviously Carmel and the McQueens are very close to his heart, so for all of us it's upsetting!"

Are you pleased with the exit they've come up with for you?
"Yeah, the exit is going to be absolutely amazing. I can't say any more but I'm very, very pleased and it's going to be unreal. Everybody just needs to keep watching!"

How do you feel about the decision to bring in a handful of new McQueens?
"It's fantastic to have new McQueen blood. It's brilliant, but I've not actually worked with any of the new girls yet. I'm sure I will in the future, but I've just got a lot of storylines to do myself at the moment so I'm working with the people I've been working with for a while."

Do you think the show can bounce back from losing Carmel and Mercedes?
"Of course it can - it's Hollyoaks! The show is bigger than any of the characters. The show's been around for such a long time and it's just going from strength to strength. I'm sure that Carmel and Mercedes are going to be dearly missed, but I'm sure Hollyoaks will be absolutely fine."

How do you think Carmel would react if she saw Sonny's true colours?
"I think she's already had so many men that have lied to her and ruined things in her life. I think she'd once again be devastated, but Carmel is a tough cookie now and she's been through a lot. She's a lot stronger than people realise and I think people underestimate her. What I like about Carmel is that she's got an inner strength now."

Can she ever fully forgive Theresa for killing Calvin?
"That's a hard one because Calvin was her husband, but then she loves her family so much too. I think she's torn with the whole thing, but it's Theresa at the end of the day - even though she's her cousin, Carmel sees her as one of her sisters. The McQueens always stick together - that's what makes them so successful."

A lot of fans were sad to see Carmel and Jim's relationship cut short this year. Was it because Dan Tetsell wanted to leave?
"I was too! Dan only wanted to stay for a short period of time anyway because that's what it was originally planned as, but then as soon as the producers saw him on-screen they were like, 'Please stay! Please stay!'.

"Dan is one of the best actors I've ever worked with and I learned a lot from him. He was amazing and I really, really loved Carmel and Jim. I thought it was the best pairing. 

"On paper, I don't think anyone thought it would work but when it came on TV, having the two comedy characters together was just hilarious. We bounced off each other and I learned everything from Dan. He's made me grow as an actor so much over the past two years so I thank him for that."

You've said that you'll soon be launching a new business venture. Can you share any details on that yet?
"Not yet - it will be very soon, but all I can say is that it's something very close to my heart and it's something that nobody will expect because no other soap star has done anything like this. It's something that could take me all around the world really, so it's very, very exciting."

Will you have to put acting on hold for a while to concentrate on it?
"It just depends, really. I'd like to focus a bit of time on my business venture and that's one of the reasons I wanted to move on from Hollyoaks, as well as wanting to focus a little bit of time on myself. 

"Then hopefully next year I'll get back into acting and if the right role came up, I'd like to tackle it and create something half as good as Carmel!"

Are you hoping to stay on TV or pursue other forms of acting?
"I can sing as well and I come from a musical theatre background, so I wouldn't mind doing a musical or a play, but I do really love TV. I'd love to venture into a northern-based drama - something like Happy Valley, something gripping that's so true to life. 

"That'd be a big challenge for me because in soaps everything's so big and so dramatic, so it'd be lovely to do something where the general public can watch it and think, 'Yes that could happen to me and my family'. It'd be great to play more of a normal character and not just a comedy character - I think that'd be a real challenge for me to do."

Do you have a big leaving party planned?
"No, I think I just want to bow out gracefully and just disappear! I think I'll be far too upset to have anything!"

Who are you planning to stay in touch with?
"Obviously Jorgie Porter, Jen Metcalfe and Nicole Barber-Lane - I'm very, very close to them. They're probably the girls that I'll stay in touch with, but obviously the crew as well. 

"Hollyoaks is not just about the cast - it's about all of the people behind the scenes. The crew are absolutely amazing and they've been my family for eight years, so I'm going to miss them dearly. They work so, so hard and they're in the building from the crack of dawn until night-time - longer hours than we do. They're fantastic."

What are the standout memories that you'll take with you?
"There's so many - my first day and every storyline that I've had since. There's been some fantastic memories at Hollyoaks and they'll all be in a lovely little memory box in my head."

You're also supporting Jeans for Genes this year. Why have you decided to get involved?
"It's a fantastic charity that is supporting children with genetic disorders. 1 in 25 children in the UK are born with genetic disorders each year and we don't realise it, as it isn't really talked about. This year they've had a great press launch with celebrities wearing their favourite jeans and being pictured in them to promote the charity. 

"On Friday September 19, they're having a Jeans for Genes day where everyone who normally goes to work in suits can donate a bit of money to go in their comfy jeans, get pictured and support this charity. You can get a free fundraising kit from the website and obviously donate as well. The aim is to realise that it's absolutely fine to have these genetic disorders - it's just about understanding it, offering support and helping the charity as well."

Do you think it's important to use your profile to help good causes?
"Yeah, because I think people do trust celebrities. I've always said that if I can make just one difference to somebody's life because of the position that I'm in, that's amazing for me so I support a lot of things that are dear to my heart."

----------


## lizann

she is to die at train crash

----------


## tammyy2j

A couple of months ago, Gemma Merna announced that she was leaving her role as Carmel McQueen, a popular character on the Chester based soap Hollyoaks.

As the actress prepares to film her final scenes, show bosses have revealed that Carmel will be killed in a car crash.

A source told Mail Online: âCarmelâs exit from the show is going to be explosive! Sheâs been in the soap for eight years so it was integral that she had a big exit storylineâ.

âThe crash that is being filmed is costing a huge amount of money and viewers are going to be stunned by the ending, which will see Carmel, Gemmaâs character, killed in whatâs billed to be one of the biggest soap story lines the show has ever produced,â added the source.

âPeople have been trying to keep this storyline quiet, but itâs explosiveâ continued the show insider.

----------

lizann (06-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

acting was so bad for all for her death

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## moonstorm

Oh I was cringing watching it yesterday.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Oh I was cringing watching it yesterday.


Me too and the talk of her as a guardian angel made it worse too

----------

